
China's Crowded Smartphone Market Heads for an Epic Shakeout - adventured
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-18/china-s-crowded-smartphone-market-heads-for-an-epic-shakeout
======
dragonbonheur
Looks like Bloomberg is getting desperate.

